# NEW OVAL OFFICE FISH FRY DATE OCT 17TH SATURDAY 2 PM.



## reelhappy

HAD A LONG TALK WITH THE OWNERS AND WE CAME UP WITH OCT. 17TH SATURDAY 2 PM TILL CLOSING! THIS IS THIER ANNUAL BIRTHDAY PARTY/ FUND RAISER FOR FOOD BASKETS FOR THE NEEDY FOR THE HOLIDAY SEASON. SO IT'Sthree PARTIES IN ONE! (and konz b-day)

THIER WILL BE A DJ OUT SIDE ALL NIGHT LONG THE OVAL OFFICE WILL PROVIDE SHRIMP AND WE WILL PROVIDE THE FISH AND SIDEDISHES. THIS WILL BE A GREAT TIME. THE NEW TENT WILL BE DONE BY THEN SO WE ARE ALL SET! 

COME ONE COME ALL!

THANK YOU

SCOT



things we need <UL><LI>side dishes (lots )</LI><LI>dessert's</LI><LI>chips and dips</LI><LI>home made goodies!</LI><LI></LI>[/list]

we will be cooking once at 2pm and again at 6pm hot fish all afternoon!!!!!!!

here's the new list of what we got

redfishfive tables

collinscarft2burner andpot ( for cooking) 

reelhappy tables, cooker ,and some fish! andpickles

team recess40 lbs of mahi mahi awesome guys thanks!

team recess 20 lbs + of snowy grouper thanks again!

oval officeshrimp,cooking oil,all the papper plates ,

papper towels, utensils, condiments

(tarter sauce,cocktail sauce, ketchup.)

konz crab boil, couple dozondeviled eggs

nikki banana pudding

bigbrandon69 potato salad

tkdaddy chips and dip

she yakfisher baked beans

the duke fish fry coating

mulat mayor large fish fryer

jig n hawgsmac salad

jamieludesserts

cobiakiller tuna dip!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

Dang opening weekend of bow season. Gonna miss this one.


----------



## BananaTom

_*I assume this means that last night's reschedule to next Thursday is off, Correct??*_


----------



## konz

My b-day is the next day......guess I'll be partying at the oval for my b-day.


----------



## fla_scout

> *BananaTom (9/18/2009)*_*I assume this means that last night's reschedule to next Thursday is off, Correct??*_


That's correct Tom. I think Scot said there were several people that couldn't make it next week so they decided to move it to the 17th.


----------



## christa71

OK!! Count us in... We will bring the same stuff we were supposed to bring last night... Sounds like fun, cant wait to meet all ya'll!!:toast


----------



## bbe

I will have to set up at the local Gun Show, perhaps I can make it later, but I will not be able to make the grits I promised for the first date. bbe


----------



## Mikvi

I'll see if I can bring a sack of oysters over from MS. Shuck your own though.


----------



## collinscraft2

Me and the wife are coming. I saw another post about PFF boat flags and someone who has t-shirts. Would it be possible to get some of those shirts to the fish fry so some of us new members could buy some?

I am bringing a cooker, pot and the wife is doing cole slaw. Do you need us to do anything else?

Mike


----------



## reelhappy

> *konz (9/18/2009)*My b-day is the next day......guess I'll be partying at the oval for my b-day.


it's also a birthday party for konz!!! 

we will need to redo all the things that will be needed some people can't make the new date. so we will start again with a new list. 

this one is going to be one not to bemissed. we are talking hugh awesome time here folks!!!!!

scot


----------



## Deeplines

I can bring by burner and make the cheese grits. 

AS LONG AS I HAVEN'T GOTTEN A JOB OFFSHORE. DOESN'T LOOK ANYTIME SOON....


----------



## Redfish

Scot If you still need some Tables I can Bring some on Friday My Day Off, But Work Saturday, I can stop by for a Short Time after work Just Let Me Know!!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Redfish (10/1/2009)*Scot If you still need some Tables I can Bring some on Friday My Day Off, But Work Saturday, I can stop by for a Short Time after work Just Let Me Know!!


a couple of tables would be great! thanks

scot


----------



## reelhappy

ok the list is at the top of the post. please chime in on what you are bringing and how many are coming. there will be a auction of race memorabilia. music and more. this will go from 2pm till whenever! we will cook food twice. once around 2 to4 and again at 6 to 8. so there will be hot food when ever you show up! more details as they come avalible. enjoy fry on!

scot


----------



## Deeplines

> *Deeplines (10/1/2009)*I can bring by burner and make the cheese grits.
> 
> AS LONG AS I HAVEN'T GOTTEN A JOB OFFSHORE. DOESN'T LOOK ANYTIME SOON....




Sorry FOlks, I will have to drop out. Found out Yesterday that Niki's twin sisters are having thier Birthday party on the same day.Wait till you see my next thread. :banghead:banghead


----------



## konz

I'll pick up a couple bags of crab boil! I will see if Nikki will make her bannana pudding also! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## reelhappy

ok ray thanks 

11days to go. this is going to be the biggest one ever. come join in post up if you are coming and what you are bringing!

scot


----------



## FishnLane

Looking forward to it!! I love the OVAL OFFICE and the famous Myrtle burger. Great way to celebrate several events...:letsparty


----------



## bluffman2

DANG...........Ill be in Venice that weekend! :banghead


----------



## reelhappy

their will be others bluffman. but i heard that italy is very nice this time of year hope you enjoy yourself! hey ask if you can drag a lure behind that gondola boat!

scot


----------



## reelhappy

ok 9 days to go we still need a few things and people to post up. this is not just a fish fry but two birthdays the oval office and konz. come on down and spank ray!!! the oval office is going to auction off raceing items and other stuff. their will be a dj ( music outside! ) the new tent will be up! and did i mention shrimp boil to go with the fish fry! awesome. 

so what say you anybody want to come? 

or me and ray will eat all the shrimp! j/k

spread the word it's open to all! 

scot


----------



## reelhappy

team recess has just donated all the mahi mahi they caught on saturdays fishing trip . for the fish fry. awesome bunch of guys!!!!!!!! check out there post under blue water reports .

well 5 days to go who is coming!

need to know what you are bring post up everbody

scot


----------



## bluffman2

> *reelhappy (10/7/2009)*their will be others bluffman. but i heard that italy is very nice this time of year hope you enjoy yourself! hey ask if you can drag a lure behind that gondola boat!
> 
> 
> 
> scot


HAHA its Venice Louisiana


----------



## reelhappy

> *bluffman2 (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (10/7/2009)*their will be others bluffman. but i heard that italy is very nice this time of year hope you enjoy yourself! hey ask if you can drag a lure behind that gondola boat!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA its Venice Louisiana
Click to expand...

venice is in la. man i tough it was in italy. thats why all the streets are flooded! must be built on swamp land! j/k

we will have plenty more of these as along as we get people that are willing to come and help out with everything! great bunch of folks on here! and nothing better than getting to together to help out people in need! and to eat , drink and be merry!

we will save you some fish!

scot


----------



## konz

Come on folks, I know it's opening day but you can come out for a great meal after your morning hunt. Fresh fish, boiled shrimp, cold beer,a good cause, and a birthday.......it's just one big event! Come on folks, post up of your going!


----------



## User6882

i can bring some cornmeal for batter, ill try and bring some fish but dont hold me to that part unless yall dont mind white trout


----------



## konz

I think we are good on fish. Team Recess has donated around 40lbs I think! I tell ya, those guys are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## User6882

kinda tight on cash but is there anything else needed that isnt too expensive?


----------



## fishn4real

And for some REAL ENTERTAINMENT, I've agreed to dust off the old vocal chords and help out with the Auction. Sounds like some nice items to be auctioned, and to raise some funds for a very worthy cause, so drink up :letsdrink and don't forget to wave.













 Bid often, and bid High.


----------



## fla_scout

Anyone searching for something to bring, try and bring some sides like baked beans, cole slaw, potato salad, deviled eggs, rolls, desserts, etc. Just let Scot know what it will be and what time your bringing for so he can put it on the list. We need some for the 2 o'clock cook and some for the 6 o'clock cook and we generally feed at least150 people throughout the day so lots will be needed.


----------



## konz

I'll bring a couple dozen deviled eggs also.


----------



## recess

The wind looks like it is going to start blowing at the end of the week. If it's over 20 we are going to do our best to make it in the afternoon. The last one was a blast and enjoyed meeting lots of new friends. If we get to make it, we will bring another burner and our appetite. Gene


----------



## User6882

ill make some potato salad


----------



## reelhappy

awesome guys thanks !!! we are getting there but still need some more sides dishes and stuff check the top of the post to see what is being brought already and what is still needed.

the duke said he would bring some of that gourmet fish fry! i will talk to him tuesday! at our prfa meeting!

we also need a b-day cake for ray!!!!! hey how many candles konz?

and what flavor do you want?

scot


----------



## bluffman2

> *reelhappy (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (10/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (10/7/2009)*their will be others bluffman. but i heard that italy is very nice this time of year hope you enjoy yourself! hey ask if you can drag a lure behind that gondola boat!
> 
> scot
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA its Venice Louisiana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> venice is in la. man i tough it was in italy. thats why all the streets are flooded! must be built on swamp land! j/k
> 
> we will have plenty more of these as along as we get people that are willing to come and help out with everything! great bunch of folks on here! and nothing better than getting to together to help out people in need! and to eat , drink and be merry!
> 
> we will save you some fish!
> 
> scot
Click to expand...

well the forecast now has it at 6ft or better....i might be able to make this one if the weather doesnt change......i dont want to say im bringing something unless i figure out for sure im coming.......ill let you know as soon as i find out the plans....if im coming ill ask yall what might be needed!!!


----------



## reelhappy

we will behappy just to see ya again! let me know on friday and i will tell ya what is needed. see ya.

scot


----------



## collinscraft2

My wife and I are not going to make it. I have a new job working 3-11 so I'll be working. I hate to miss it. I do have a fish cooker and a large pot if someone else could use it I can make arrangements to have someone pick it up. I live behind the walmart in Pace. cell # 637-0013 or 910-0780. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Deeplines

> *Deeplines (10/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Deeplines (10/1/2009)*I can bring by burner and make the cheese grits.
> 
> AS LONG AS I HAVEN'T GOTTEN A JOB OFFSHORE. DOESN'T LOOK ANYTIME SOON....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry FOlks, I will have to drop out. Found out Yesterday that Niki's twin sisters are having thier Birthday party on the same day.Wait till you see my next thread. :banghead:banghead
Click to expand...





Wish I could be there. You still have me down for the cheese grits. Just didn't want ya'll to come up short. Have fun and Happy Birthday Konz.


----------



## konz

Yall don't have to get me no cake. Who needs cake when there is mahi to be had!


----------



## reelhappy

how many candles do we put on your fish?


----------



## konz

I like mine without candles. I'll be 26.


----------



## fla_scout

Hey ray, can you get candles to sit up in the banana pudding?


----------



## konz

You'll be lucky if that pudding makes it to the fish fry.....lol You know nikki is making you your own little bowl.


----------



## User6882

> *konz (10/13/2009)*Yall don't have to get me no cake. Who needs cake when there is mahi to be had!


ray as a fellow fat guy, how are you gonna turn down cake? :moon


----------



## tkdaddy

We'll be there, wife and kids too. We can bringsome chips and dip, but we won't be able to make it until 6:00pm or so. What else will be needed?


----------



## fla_scout

> *konz (10/13/2009)*You'll be lucky if that pudding makes it to the fish fry.....lol You know nikki is making you your own little bowl.


Damnit man! I can't wait till Saturday.


----------



## reelhappy

hey guys here's what's for dinner! the five green things on the left.










thanks team recess! and a great catch.

scot


----------



## SheYakFishr

Baked Beans.... See ya all there... :letsdrink


----------



## The Duke

I will be bringing the Zatarains Fish Fri mix and some La. Fish batter mix-- about a total of one gallon. Will we need more?


----------



## reelhappy

just found out that some prime fish reefs will be one thing that will be auctioned off at the fry! awesome! still looking good for the weather gonna be great!

scot


----------



## konz

Hey Scott, you know a reef would be one awesome b-day gift...........just saying. I'd even share the number with ya........hahaha!

Come on folks, it's going to be a great day!!!


----------



## reelhappy

well not only are we gonna get the reefs, but we will have a lot of dolphin to eat. i might even bring the last of my cobia! 

j/k 

there is gonna be lots pf people. this is not just a pff fish fry. the oval office is expecting about 150 of their partons to show up! plus your b-day party people. their will be lots of folks! gonna be a blast. come one come all. cooking up fish untill it's gone!

scot


----------



## reelhappy

alright we still need a few things <UL><LI>cardboard boxes for the fish coming out of the grease</LI><LI>coleslaw lots of</LI><LI>pickles (oceanman is not sure ) for frying and flour seasoning</LI><LI>fish donations ( all taken care of thanks to team recess )</LI><LI>sidedishes i.e. potato salad, eggsalad, mac& cheese etc.</LI><LI>desserts brownies, cupcakes, fudge, cake, keylime pie</LI><LI>hushpuppies</LI><LI>chips, dips</LI>[/list]

there is going to be about 150 people or more. this is a big event.

along with KONZS birthday. it's also to benafit the needy people this holiday season with food baskets. the monies raise from the auction and donations will provide food baskets this holiday season. so please help out where you can by bringing something or bidding on the items or donations.

thank you all

see ya saturday

scot


----------



## Telum Pisces

I should be able to show up. I'll see what is needed and bring something.


----------



## User6882

ill be fishing the rest of the week and ill keep yall posted if i get some fish worth eating and ill bring it

cant wait to see yall there :letsparty

oh btw ray are you making more hunch punch? :letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

I've gotten a couple of good items donated for the auction. Rod and reel combo, rod holders, and a free stay at Avalon Landing RV park just down the street from the Oval Office (where Lane & I will be camping Sat. night).

I have a couple of feelers out to other businesses, so if you know someone at any of the bait & tackle stores, or other businesses, put the bite on, and bring it on. We'll do a good commercial for the donor when we auction the item; and hopefully raise a lot of money for the food baskets that the Oval puts together and distributes each year.


----------



## recess

Scot We just got back in and was able to catch a limit of snowy's. The crew filet's them and Cliff has a cooler full on it's way to you for the fish fry.The crew of RECESS


----------



## bluffman2

> *recess (10/14/2009)*Scot We just got back in and was able to catch a limit of snowy's. The crew filet's them and Cliff has a cooler full on it's way to you for the fish fry.The crew of RECESS


What a show of class..................good job guys and glad you got out and caught a mess..............one day....one day ..i hope to do it with you guys!

outstanding thing for donating all the fish you have!......

Stephen


----------



## reelhappy

> *bluffman2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *recess (10/14/2009)*Scot We just got back in and was able to catch a limit of snowy's. The crew filet's them and Cliff has a cooler full on it's way to you for the fish fry.The crew of RECESS
> 
> 
> 
> What a show of class..................good job guys and glad you got out and caught a mess..............one day....one day ..i hope to do it with you guys!
> 
> outstanding thing for donating all the fish you have!......
> 
> Stephen
Click to expand...

awesome!!!! team recess you guy's rule!!! 

thank you



hey stephen 

gonna be bumpy out there saturday, you sure you don't want to come over for some nice fresh snowy grouper!


----------



## reelhappy

oval office fish fry update! 

this just in from the gulf of mexico! 

team recess has upped their fish donation with some fresh snowy grouper.

see fish and team below.










thank you team recess. when you see these guy's on saturday at the fish fry thank them for all the hard work and fish. i know i will.

scot


----------



## User6882

recess we cant thank yall enough for all the fish.. yall are some stand up guys that this world needs more of

my hats of to you guys :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bluffman2

> *reelhappy (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bluffman2 (10/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *recess (10/14/2009)*Scot We just got back in and was able to catch a limit of snowy's. The crew filet's them and Cliff has a cooler full on it's way to you for the fish fry.The crew of RECESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a show of class..................good job guys and glad you got out and caught a mess..............one day....one day ..i hope to do it with you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> outstanding thing for donating all the fish you have!......
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!!! team recess you guy's rule!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stephen
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be bumpy out there saturday, you sure you don't want to come over for some nice fresh snowy grouper!
Click to expand...





bumpy my :moon

its going to be STACKED out there!!!!!



im thinking i might should head east about 2 hours and see you guys!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Recess & gang.... You guys ROCK!!! :letsdrink :letsdrink :clap:clap



Stephen.. yeah yeah yeah.... we shall see if you make the trek over... oke



Sounds like it's going to be packed!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu

Alright Bluffman, if I can make the four hour trek from Baton Rouge, surely you can make it two hours from Pascasgoula!!oke

I'll be staying with the Ultralites, so most likely will be the three of us and Micha. Dale and I will probably bring some sort of dessert. See y'all there!!:letsparty


----------



## konz

Recess kicks ass!!! I'm buying you guys a round of beer!

Brandon......punch is not needed when there is ice cold beer on tap!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs

My Wife and I plan to attend, can't pass on all this good food being brought. Thanks Guys, and not sure what I will bring, maybe macaronie salad.


----------



## fla_scout

Great job Team Recess! Deb is having a nervous fit (as she always does before one of these) and finally relaxing a little bit. Big Brandon...as bad as I hate it no hunch punch or liquor isallowed since it is a beer only place. The government frowns on that type of thing.

Also I want to remind everyone that no personal beer can be brought out of the coolers, it must be bought on premise. This can get the owners in alot of trouble with their beer license. See everyone Saturday!


----------



## BananaTom

_*BT + 3 will be there as well.*_

_*Can't miss this one!!!!*_


----------



## reelhappy

going to put up the tent tonight, and have a beer and burger!

but we still need some things<UL><LI>coleslaw lots of coleslaw</LI><LI>hush puppies mix </LI><LI>side dishes </LI><LI>desserts</LI><LI>chips dips</LI>[/list]

i have added a few more names and what they are bringing to the top of the post. check it out and bring something.

i will bring the pickles and the boxes . 

also have a few items for the auction.

keep posting up what youwant tobring and how many are coming!

thank you.

scot


----------



## BBRASH

I'll bring some buffalo chicken dip.


----------



## FishnLane

I have about 10 FLATS for the fish. Of course I'll be bringing a side dish....still deciding.

BBRASH: i love that buffalo chicken dip...looking forward to that and alllllll the eats. Will be fun:letsparty


----------



## User6882

> *fla_scout (10/15/2009)*Great job Team Recess! Deb is having a nervous fit (as she always does before one of these) and finally relaxing a little bit. Big Brandon...as bad as I hate it no hunch punch or liquor isallowed since it is a beer only place. The government frowns on that type of thing.
> 
> Also I want to remind everyone that no personal beer can be brought out of the coolers, it must be bought on premise. This can get the owners in alot of trouble with their beer license. See everyone Saturday!


:reallycrying


----------



## reelhappy

today is the day !!!! hugh fish fry / oval office b-day / konz's b-day.

come one come all. looks to be a perfect day for a fish fry. this afternoon fish will start coming out of the grease about 2pm. 

their's a auction at 5pm. monies to go to food baskets for needy.

and more fish and shrimp at 6pm! 

we will cook till it's gone! plenty of sides to!

hope to see ya'll there! 

thank you 

scot


----------



## User6882

were on the way right now


----------



## Clay-Doh

I will be there for about an hour...gotta leave at 3 to make it to a wedding at 4...gonna bundle up and ride the scooter over...see ya guys!


----------

